# Spot Treating Algae on Fissidens



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Due to lack of CO2 and 24hrs of light a day malfunction, my fissidens is teeming with BBA and staghorn algae. How can I spot treat it? I've heard that fissidens is sensitive, so I don't want to lose it.


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

ive treated mine with h202....excel will kill the moss


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

fissidens is very sensive to h202 spot treatment
peroxide kills or damages my fissidens but 
have had no issues with double dosing excel


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

willknowitall said:


> have had no issues with double dosing excel


Did you spot treat the Excel or just put it in the tank?


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

i've spot treated with h2O2 and not had any problems.


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

i have spot treated mini fissidens a number of times with h2o2 every time i get excel near mini fissidens or my flame moss i can kiss it good bye


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Spot treating will kill the fissidens. Get the parameters in the right condition and they would just die off.

I have this experienced in my two tank. The fissidens mat I have had BBA on my 20G tank. I transferred them to my smaller tank which no algae and the BBA fissidens just turned red in few days and disintegrate.


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

Complexity said:


> Did you spot treat the Excel or just put it in the tank?


double dosed tank for 4 days, bba turned red, fissidens unharmed


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

willknowitall said:


> double dosed tank for 4 days, bba turned red, fissidens unharmed


Sorry for the picky questions, but I'd really like to know. Excel has two dosing amounts, so which one did you double dose?

(1) The amount you are supposed to dose every day?
(2) Or they amount you're supposed to dose only after water changes?


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

OK, I've been spot treating the fissidens with no slaughter yet. But as I was reading up, I saw that people say to use up to 3/ml per gallon! I've been spot treating only a bit more than 1ml in the whole 20G tank. How much should I be spot treating?


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

the trick i learned or at least worked best for me was to remove the fiss and place in into a tuperware container then fill half way with water then dose 1/3 or 1/4 of the water volume with h²o² stir then place the moss inside to soak about 2-3 min place back in tank if try an dose strait i have had browning issues same if u leave it exposed to high % for to long that worked amazing for some super infested peices that would have been trash it not, experiment hands on experiance ≥ someone elses word, take advice then see what works for yourself. hope ya get it worked out.


----------

